# Je suis content qu'il vienne



## Stefan Ivanovich

_Il est venu. Je l'ai vu. Il n'y a aucun doute à ce sujet. J'étais content qu'il *vienne*.

_Evidemment qu'il faut un subjonctif. Mais pourquoi?
(Et pourquoi cette question? Parce que j'aimerais conaître la réponse mais en fait il n'en est rien)


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il me semble que dans le cas que tu décris, on parle de subjonctif de "subjectivité", soit parce que ce sont des propos rapportés par une personne, soit parce qu'il s'agit des sentiments, d'une émotion d'une personne, même si ceux-ci se rapportent à des faits incontestables.
Je crois que j'ai lu quelque chose à ce sujet, il n'y a pas longtemps. Je recherche.

Là par exemple.


----------



## Sickduck

La grammaire exige l'emploi du subjonctif avec des verbes qui expriment, entre autres, des émotions, des sentiments, etc.
(http://www.xtec.es/~sgirona/fle/subjonctif_index.htm) 
Ex: je regrette que, il est surprenant que, je crains que...etc.

Votre exemple contient, je crois, une faute de concordance de temps. Il aurait fallu dire: j'étais content qu'il soit venu.


----------



## geostan

Sickduck said:


> La grammaire exige l'emploi du subjonctif avec des verbes qui expriment, entre autres, des émotions, des sentiments, etc.
> (http://www.xtec.es/~sgirona/fle/subjonctif_index.htm)
> Ex: je regrette que, il est surprenant que, je crains que...etc.
> 
> Votre exemple contient, je crois, une faute de concordance de temps. Il aurait fallu dire: j'étais content qu'il soit venu.



C'est mon avis aussi.


----------



## itka

Sickduck said:


> Votre exemple contient, je crois, une faute de concordance de temps. Il aurait fallu dire: j'étais content qu'il soit venu.



Pourquoi une faute de concordance des temps ? 
On peut dire la phrase au *présen*t : je suis content (maintenant) qu'il soit venu (avant)
ou au *passé* : j'étais content (avant) qu'il soit venu (avant)

_Ne parlons pas de concordance avec l'imparfait du subjonctif _

Tout dépend de ce que l'on veut dire.


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Pourquoi une faute de concordance des temps ?
> On peut dire la phrase au *présen*t : je suis content (maintenant) qu'il soit venu (avant)
> ou au *passé* : j'étais content (avant) qu'il soit venu (avant)
> 
> _Ne parlons pas de concordance avec l'imparfait du subjonctif _
> 
> Tout dépend de ce que l'on veut dire.



Vous avez mal compris le commentaire.

Suckduck a critiqué le présent du subjonctif "vienne."

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Stefan Ivanovich said:


> _Il est venu. Je l'ai vu. Il n'y a aucun doute à ce sujet. J'étais content qu'il *vienne*._



Tu as raison Geostan, mon exemple n'était pas le bon, mais ma réponse reste la même, c'est-à-dire que cela dépend du sens qu'on veut donner à sa phrase.

_J'étais content qu'il vienne_ (aspect inaccompli) ne signifie pas la même chose que _j'étais content qu'il soit venu _(aspect accompli).

Le verbe "venir" n'est pas très éclairant sur ces questions de modalité (accompli/inaccompli) mais si on le remplace par le verbe "parler" par exemple, je crois qu'on peut mieux comprendre :

_J'étais content qu'il parle
j'étais content qu'il ait parlé
_


----------



## Punky Zoé

Comme Itka . Le subjonctif présent est possible ici, malgré l'imparfait de la principale.


----------



## LV4-26

1. J'étais content qu'il vienne 
= à ce moment là, celui dont je parle, la *perspective* de sa venue me réjouissait. 

2. J'étais content qu'il vînt 
= idem, en plus littéraire

3. J'étais content qu'il soit venu 
= à ce moment-là, celui dont je parle, il était déjà venu. Il était encore là ou, peut-être, déjà reparti. En tous cas, les fait relatés se situent, au plus tôt, à son arrivée.

1. est tout à fait possible (à l'oral, en tous cas). On peut lui préférer 2., si l'on écrit un roman mais certainement pas 3., qui veut dire autre chose.



EDIT : Donc, je suis d'accord avec itka et Punky Zoe.


----------



## geostan

LV4-26 said:


> 1. J'étais content qu'il vienne
> = à ce moment là, celui dont je parle, la *perspective* de sa venue me réjouissait.
> 
> 2. J'étais content qu'il vînt
> = idem, en plus littéraire
> 
> 3. J'étais content qu'il soit venu
> = à ce moment-là, celui dont je parle, il était déjà venu. Il était encore là ou, peut-être, déjà reparti. En tous cas, les fait relatés se situent, au plus tôt, à son arrivée.
> 
> 1. est tout à fait possible (à l'oral, en tous cas). On peut lui préférer 2., si l'on écrit un roman mais certainement pas 3., qui veut dire autre chose.
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Donc, je suis d'accord avec itka et Punky Zoe.




Mais ne faut-il pas tenir compte des trois phrases qui précèdent celle dont il est question dans ce fil?

Il est venu. Je l'ai vu. Il n'y a aucun doute à ce sujet.???

Cheers!


----------



## itka

geostan said:


> Mais ne faut-il pas tenir compte des trois phrases qui précèdent celle dont il est question dans ce fil?
> Il est venu. Je l'ai vu. Il n'y a aucun doute à ce sujet.???
> Cheers!



Relis le premier message de Punky Zoe.
Il n'est pas question de doute ici. 
*Les verbes ou expressions exprimant (entre autres) un sentiment entraînent l'emploi du subjonctif.*

En fait, il s'agit des expressions de *modalité*. La phrase ne véhicule pas qu'une information neutre, mais exprime l'attitude, la réaction de quelqu'un devant un fait :
. Il peut venir. J'en suis heureuse. ------> je suis heureuse qu'il puisse venir
. il va pleuvoir. J'en ai peur ---------> j'ai peur qu'il ne pleuve (le ne n'est pas une négation. Je n'entre pas dans les détails, ce serait un autre fil)
. mon fils a échoué à son examen. Cela me rend furieuse --------> je suis furieuse qu'il ait échoué à son examen.
. vous êtes déjà arrivés ! J'en suis surprise --------> je suis surprise que vous soyez déjà arrivés.


----------



## geostan

itka said:


> Relis le premier message de Punky Zoe.
> Il n'est pas question de doute ici.
> *Les verbes ou expressions exprimant (entre autres) un sentiment entraînent l'emploi du subjonctif.*
> 
> En fait, il s'agit des expressions de *modalité*. La phrase ne véhicule pas qu'une information neutre, mais exprime l'attitude, la réaction de quelqu'un devant un fait :
> . Il peut venir. J'en suis heureuse. ------> je suis heureuse qu'il puisse venir
> . il va pleuvoir. J'en ai peur ---------> j'ai peur qu'il ne pleuve (le ne n'est pas une négation. Je n'entre pas dans les détails, ce serait un autre fil)
> . mon fils a échoué à son examen. Cela me rend furieuse --------> je suis furieuse qu'il ait échoué à son examen.
> . vous êtes déjà arrivés ! J'en suis surprise --------> je suis surprise que vous soyez déjà arrivés.





Je ne parlais pas de modalité; je parlais du temps du verbe dans la subordonnée.

Il est venu. Je l'ai vu. Ces deux actions sont terminées. Puis, la réaction: J'étais content que...

Il me semble que le passé du subjonctif convient aux deux actions accomplies, n'est-ce pas?


----------



## itka

Je crois que nous ne nous comprenons pas.
Oui, le passé convient. Le présent aussi.
_J'étais content qu'il vienne. J'étais content qu'il soit là. J'étais content qu'il déjeune avec nous. J'étais content qu'il ne reparte pas tout de suite.
_
ou bien : 
_J'étais content qu'il soit venu. J'étais content qu'il ait été là. J'étais content qu'il ait déjeuné avec nous. J'étais content qu'il ne soit pas reparti tout de suite.

_Le sens n'est pas le même, c'est tout.


----------



## Sickduck

Pas plus que Geostan, je ne comprends l'argument d'itka. Il ne s'agit pas d'un éventuel événement futur. Son arrivée et le plaisir que cela me cause sont dans le passé, comment peut-on utiliser le présent du subjonctif pour le verbe ''venir''?
''Le passé convient. Le présent aussi.'' Oui, si l'on parle en général, mais le posting de stefan ivanovitch est très explicite: ''Il est venu. Je l'ai vu''.


----------



## Punky Zoé

*Je crois que tout le monde a raison ou que personne n'a tort, selon que l'on parle de la règle grammaticale pure ou de l'usage parlé mais aussi écrit. 

" Concordance des temps au subjonctif 
*​
...
Quand le verbe de la principale est à un temps du passé (récit), celui de la subordonnée est à l'imparfait du subjonctif :​ - je craignais qu'il ne fût trop tard (imparfait + imparfait du subjonctif).​ Pour exprimer l'aspect *accompli* dans la subordonnée, on emploie soit le passé, soit le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif :​ - je crains que mes paroles n'aient été mal interprétées (présent + passé du subjonctif).​ - il craignait que ses paroles n'eussent été mal interprétées (imparfait + plus-que-parfait du subjonctif).​ *Remarques*​ *Dans la langue courante, on emploie souvent le présent ou le passé composé du subjonctif au lieu de l'imparfait ou du plus-que-parfait de ce mode, c'est-à-dire qu'on se borne à exprimer l'opposition entre le non accompli et l'accompli :*​ - j'avais peur qu'il soit trop tard (subjonctif présent = non accompli).​ - il avait peur que ses paroles aient été mal interprétées (passé du subjonctif = accompli).​ *Même dans la langue soignée, l'imparfait et le plus-que-parfait du subjonctif ne sont guère usuels qu'à la 3e personne (sauf pour être et avoir, où toutes les personnes peuvent s'employer) :*​ - je    craignais    que vous n'arriviez    en retard à l'hôtel   (subjonctif présent).​ et non :​ - je craignais que vous n'arrivassiez en retard (imparfait du subjonctif)."   (http://mapage.noos.fr/mp2/verbe_concordance_des_temps.htm)

Ou bien ici. 






​


----------



## Stefan Ivanovich

itka said:


> Il n'est pas question de doute ici.
> *Les verbes ou expressions exprimant (entre autres) un sentiment entraînent l'emploi du subjonctif.*
> 
> En fait, il s'agit des expressions de *modalité*. La phrase ne véhicule pas qu'une information neutre, mais exprime l'attitude, la réaction de quelqu'un devant un fait :
> . Il peut venir. J'en suis heureuse. ------> je suis heureuse qu'il puisse venir
> . il va pleuvoir. J'en ai peur ---------> j'ai peur qu'il ne pleuve (le ne n'est pas une négation. Je n'entre pas dans les détails, ce serait un autre fil)
> . mon fils a échoué à son examen. Cela me rend furieuse --------> je suis furieuse qu'il ait échoué à son examen.
> . vous êtes déjà arrivés ! J'en suis surprise --------> je suis surprise que vous soyez déjà arrivés.



Merci à toutes et tous pour toutes ces explications. Pour aider la compréhension, posons une question annexe: Quelle serait votre position concernant "_*J'espère qu'il viendra*_"  ?
1. Phrase incorrecte: elle utilise l'indicatif après un verbe exprimant un sentiment. La seule forme possible est _J'espère qu'il vienne. 
_2.  Phrase correcte: _espérer_ est un verbe neutre qui n'exprime aucun sentiment, au contraire de _craindre_. 
3. Phrase correcte: sa venue est certaine en vertu de mes pouvoirs psychokinétiques.
4. Phrase correcte: _viendra _est le subjonctif futur, forme rare oubliée à tort par la plupart des grammairiens. 
5. Ne se prononce pas.


----------



## LV4-26

geostan said:


> Mais ne faut-il pas tenir compte des trois phrases qui précèdent celle dont il est question dans ce fil?
> 
> Il est venu. Je l'ai vu. Il n'y a aucun doute à ce sujet.???


Mille excuses. Il s'agit d'un malentendu. Je suis passé complètement à côté du contexte.

1. Stefan Ivanovich ouvre le fil avec un doute sur le mode, pas sur le temps

2. Sickduck remet en cause le temps utilisé en invoquant la concordance des temps

3. Plusieurs autres forer@s et moi-même répondons à ce point précis en démontrant que la concordance des temps n'est pas en cause

4. Du coup, nous en oublions l'essentiel : si la concordance des temps n'est pas ici pertinente, le contexte (donné précisémment par les trois phrases en question), en revanche, impose bien le subjonctif *passé.*


----------



## LV4-26

Stefan Ivanovich said:
			
		

> 2. Phrase correcte: espérer est un verbe neutre qui n'exprime aucun sentiment, au contraire de craindre.


C'est ce qui me semble le plus proche de la réalité.
En effet, on dit bien _J'espère qu'il viendra
_au futur de l'indicatif.

Avec un léger bémol : personnellement, j'hésiterais à affirmer qu'_espérer_ est un verbe qui n'exprime aucun sentiment. Peut-être, peut-être pas (réponse dite, de "Normand"). 

En tous cas, quelle qu'en soit la raison, _espére_r est suivi de l'indicatif et non du subjonctif. En conséquence, je me vois contraint de formuler la chose de la manière suivante :


> 2. Phrase correcte parce que c'est comme ça.


----------



## itka

Décidément, on n'en sortira pas de ce fil ! 

Alors, disons tout de suite qu'*espérer* est ... l'exception qui confirme la règle ! Celle que tous les profs de français pour étrangers donnent toujours parce qu'elle pose effectivement un problème.

Le verbe *espérer* se construit à la forme affirmative avec l'indicatif et à la forme négative avec le subjonctif.  Pourquoi ? On peut épiloguer sur le sens et l'origine du verbe "espérer", mais je crains que personne ne soit jamais d'accord. Alors je dirais comme LV4-26 parce que c'est comme ça.  (on peut discuter aussi de quelques autres verbes qui admettent selon les cas le subjonctif ou l'indicatif. Entre autres, *souhaiter* : "je souhaite que tu comprennes" "Souhaitons que les socialistes sauront défendre leur point de vue devant le pays" - l'exemple n'est pas de moi ! voir ci-dessous : page 81)

_j'espère qu'il viendra
je n'espère pas qu'il vienne
_
En ce qui concerne les temps : je ne peux que souscrire totalement à l'explication de Punky Zoe. Je ne l'avais pas donnée, pensant que des locuteurs aussi avancés que Geostan ou Sickduck l'avait déjà entendue cent fois. J'y avais simplement fait mention en disant en substance : "ne reparlons pas de l'imparfait du subjonctif !"

Maintenant, revenons à cette question des temps. Je maintiens que le présent ou le passé sont corrects tous les deux dans ce contexte (LV4-26, tu dis avoir fait une erreur, mais... non !)

_Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il nous accompagne.
Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il soit là.
Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il reste avec nous.... etc..._

Ces phrases ne vous semblent pas correctes ? ... mais elles sont employées à longueur de journée par les Français... Il faut vraiment accepter de renoncer à l'imparfait du subjonctif ! 

_Edit :_
Comme je sens qu'il y a des sceptiques dans la salle,   je suis allée vous chercher des références précises (bien que le ressenti des locuteurs francophones soit en principe suffisant).
Donc, je copie :
"Le subjonctif passé et le plus-que-parfait sont dits exprimer l'antériorité, donc une notion de temps ; en réalité ils expriment l'accomplissement, un aspect résultatif : "je veux qu'il ait fini avant de sortir", "je voulais qu'il fût habillé chaudement avant de sortir".
Le présent lui-même n'est pas un présent, dans la mesure où il exprime indifféremment un présent ou un futur "je ne crois pas qu'il soit coupable" "je ne crois pas qu'il parte demain", ou un passé dans le cas de non-concordance "je ne voulais pas qu'il m'accompagne"
Cependant le futur peut être expimé par l'intervention de l'auxiliaire devoir : "je ne crois pas qu'il doive jouer ce morceau aujourd'hui"
*Au total, on peut dire qu'aucune des quatre formes du subjonctif n'indique proprement le temps"* _(pages 35-36)_

...........................................................

"Après espérer (positif) l'emploi d subjonctif est provincial. La carte reste à faire." _(page 149)
...........................................................
_(Marcel COHEN, LE SUBJONCTIF EN FRANCAIS CONTEMPORAIN, Société d'Edition d'Enseignement Supérieur, Paris 1965.)


----------



## Sickduck

Oui, oui, tout ça c'est très bien, sauf que: ''soit venu'' n'est pas l'imparfait du subjonctif. Je ne réclame pas le retour de ''assassinassiez'' ou de ''opiniâtrasse''. Je préconise simplement la concordance logique des temps. Il est venu, je l'ai vu, donc je suis content (ou j'étais content) qu'il soit venu.


----------



## geostan

LV4-26 said:


> C'est ce qui me semble le plus proche de la réalité.
> En effet, on dit bien _J'espère qu'il viendra
> _au futur de l'indicatif.
> 
> Avec un léger bémol : personnellement, j'hésiterais à affirmer qu'_espérer_ est un verbe qui n'exprime aucun sentiment. Peut-être, peut-être pas (réponse dite, de "Normand").
> 
> En tous cas, quelle qu'en soit la raison, _espére_r est suivi de l'indicatif et non du subjonctif. En conséquence, je me vois contraint de formuler la chose de la manière suivante :



Il est vrai que le verbe espérer semble une anomalie. Mais, notons qu'à la différence d'autres verbes ou expressions de sentiment, espérer n'est pas une réaction.  C'est la réaction surtout qui attire le subjonctif. Autre détail intéressant: le verbe esperar en espagnol exige le subjonctif. Intéressant, étant donné que l'origine du verbe et des deux langues est la même.


----------



## LV4-26

Sickduck said:


> Je préconise simplement la concordance logique des temps. Il est venu, je l'ai vu, donc je suis content (ou j'étais content) qu'il soit venu.


Si l'on accepte d'appeler "concordance" le lien entre les verbes en bleus et le verbe en rouge (qui appartiennent à des propositions totalement indépendantes sur le plan strictement syntaxique*), alors d'accord.
Quand je disais que la concordance n'était pas en cause, je parlais de celle entre le vert et le rouge.

Je pense que nous pouvons nous mettre tous d'accord ce qui suit :

_Il vient/va venir/viendra, je vais le voir, donc je suis content qu'il vienne_
_Il allait venir, j'allais le vois, donc j'étais content qu'il vienne _(ou, éventuellement, _qu'il vînt_).

_Il est venu, je l'ai vu, donc je suis content qu'il soit venu_
_Il était venu, je l'avais vu, donc j'étais content qu'il soit venu_ (ou, éventuellement, _qu'il fût venu_).
___________________
* EDIT : c'est sans doute pourquoi vous l'avez appelée "logique" ?


----------



## geostan

LV4-26 said:


> Si l'on accepte d'appeler "concordance" le lien entre les verbes en bleus et le verbe en rouge (qui appartiennent à des propositions totalement indépendantes sur le plan strictement syntaxique), alors d'accord.
> Quand je disais que la concordance n'était pas en cause, je parlais de celle entre le vert et le rouge.
> 
> Je pense que nous pouvons nous mettre tous d'accord ce qui suit :
> 
> _Il vient/va venir/viendra, je vais le voir, donc je suis content qu'il vienne_
> _Il allait venir, j'allais le vois, donc j'étais content qu'il vienne _(ou, éventuellement, _qu'il vînt_).
> 
> _Il est venu, je l'ai vu, donc je suis content qu'il soit venu_
> _Il était venu, je l'avais vu, donc j'étais content qu'il soit venu_ (ou, éventuellement, _qu'il fût venu_).



Voilà!


----------



## Nicomon

Si on revient à l'exemple original, ce qui me vient naturellement c'est:

je suis content qu'il soit venu...  mais... j'étais content qu'il vienne 

Inversons la phrase, pour voir 

J'étais content qu'il vienne. Il est (en effet) venu. Je l'ai vu.

Ça ne vous semble pas correct? Moi, si.


----------



## Sickduck

«_Il vient/va venir/viendra, je vais le voir, donc je suis content qu'il vienne_
_Il allait venir, j'allais le vois, donc j'étais content qu'il vienne _(ou, éventuellement, _qu'il vînt_).

_Il est venu, je l'ai vu, donc je suis content qu'il soit venu_
_Il était venu, je l'avais vu, donc j'étais content qu'il soit venu_ (ou, éventuellement, _qu'il fût venu_).»

Bingo!


----------



## itka

Sickduck said:


> «_Il vient/va venir/viendra, je vais le voir, donc je suis content qu'il vienne_
> _Il allait venir, j'allais le vois, donc j'étais content qu'il vienne _(ou, éventuellement, _qu'il vînt_).
> 
> _Il est venu, je l'ai vu, donc je suis content qu'il soit venu_
> _Il était venu, je l'avais vu, donc j'étais content qu'il soit venu_ (ou, éventuellement, _qu'il fût venu_).»
> Bingo!



En te lisant, je me demande si notre incompréhension réciproque ne vient pas d'un usage différent au Canada...

En effet, si tes phrases sont bien sûr parfaitement correctes, d'autres sont également possibles, selon le sens qu'on entend donner à son discours.

Puis-je te demander de relire mon précédent message et sa conclusion : "*Au total, on peut dire qu'aucune des quatre formes du subjonctif n'indique proprement le temps"
*Le fait que les deux premières propositions (il est venu, je l'ai vu) soit à un temps passé n'implique pas que la troisième doivent l'être aussi.
Peux-tu me dire si tu trouves incorrectes les phrases suivantes que j'ai citées précédemment ?

_Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il nous accompagne.
Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il soit là.
Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il reste avec nous_


----------



## LV4-26

Comme Sickduck n'est pas en ligne et que, par ailleurs, je suis l'auteur (ou plutôt "l'adaptateur") des 4 exemples cités, je me permets de répondre à sa place.

Les exemples que vous donnez sont *parfaitement corrects*, à mes yeux. 

Vous avez choisi d'utiliser l'imparfait dans la proposition principale (_j'*étais* content_), donc, nous partirons de là. Mais, je le répète, l'emploi du présent (_je *suis* content_) ne changerait absolument rien au temps de la subordonnée (subjonctif présent / subjonctif passé).

Le choix entre les deux est strictement conditionné par le rapport chronologique entre les évènements. 

Mon ami Pierre habitait en province à cette époque. Nous avions convenu d'un rendez-vous et il m'avait dit qu'il viendrait. Il allait venir ===>
_J'étais content qu'il vienne_ (il n'est pas encore là)

J'avais amené quelques autres anciens camarades au rendez-vous. Pierre est arrivé à l'heure convenue ===>
_J'étais content qu'il soit venu._ (il vient d'arriver).

La discussion s'est engagée. Nous avons échangé des souvenirs. Pouvoir rediscuter avec Pierre comme au bon vieux temps me remplissait de joie ===>
_J'étais content qu'il soit venu_ (il est là).

Nous avons, tous ensemble, décidé de rendre visite à Jacques, un autre ami avec lequel nous étions resté en contact. Pierre a accepté de venir avec nous. J'en étais ravi ===>
_J'étais content qu'il nous accompagne._ (nous sommes sur le point de nous mettre en route ou déjà en route)

Nous sommes arrivés chez Jacques. J'étais satisfait que Pierre et lui puissent se revoir
_J'étais content que Pierre nous ait accompagné 
_


----------



## jazyk

> Il est vrai que le verbe espérer semble une anomalie. Mais, notons qu'à la différence d'autres verbes ou expressions de sentiment, espérer n'est pas une réaction. C'est la réaction surtout qui attire le subjonctif. Autre détail intéressant: le verbe esperar en espagnol exige le subjonctif. Intéressant, étant donné que l'origine du verbe et des deux langues est la même.


On a le subjonctif aussi avec espérer en portugais et en catalan et en roumain et en italien (mais l'italien admet aussi l'indicatif).


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> En te lisant, je me demande si notre incompréhension réciproque ne vient pas d'un usage différent au Canada...


À ceci, je réponds non. Je le comprends comme toi.  (Voir post #24)


> Le fait que les deux premières propositions (il est venu, je l'ai vu) soit à un temps passé n'implique pas que la troisième doivent l'être aussi.


Je suis tout à fait d'accord.


> Peux-tu me dire si tu trouves incorrectes les phrases suivantes que j'ai citées précédemment ?
> _Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il nous accompagne._
> _Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il soit là._
> _Il est venu, je l'ai vu, j'étais content qu'il reste avec nous_


*Elles sont parfaitement correctes.*

Je dis:
Il est venu, je l'ai vu, *je suis* content qu'il *soit venu*.
Il est venu, je l'ai vu, *j'étais* content *qu'il vienne*. 

Dans cet exemple précis (en supposant que la personne qui est venue est repartie) _j'étais content *qu'il soit venu*_ m'agace.

Autrement dit.... _*J'étais content qu'il vienne, il est venu, je l'ai vu,  je suis (encore) content qu'il soit venu.*_


----------



## LV4-26

Bon. Nous aurons au moins pu établir que l'agacement ou l'absence d'agacement ne dépend pas de la rive de l'Atlantique sur laquelle on se trouve.


----------



## Sickduck

Merci à LV4-26 d'avoir répondu à ma place (et bien mieux que j'aurai pu le faire). Donc nous sommes amis-amis de nouveau, d'une rive à l'autre ? ;-)


----------

